# CR buggy for anyone else?



## longtallkarl (Mar 5, 2014)

for the past 2 days, when i hit a link under forum topics, i get a message saying that the post has been deleted or is off limits to me. when i go back to the main page, the links are all turned off (unclickable.) when i reload the page, the links become active again, but they off limits thing still happens. is anyone else having this issue??

-k


----------



## tbob32 (Mar 5, 2014)

I've noticed that also. Nothing has updated for two days. The list of recent posts hasn't changed and several of them give me the same message you received. Tried clearing my cache and history but nothing improved.


----------



## distant.star (Mar 5, 2014)

tbob32 said:


> I've noticed that also. Nothing has updated for two days. The list of recent posts hasn't changed and several of them give me the same message you received. Tried clearing my cache and history but nothing improved.



Yep, it's failing to refresh again. A tiresome problem.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 6, 2014)

I haven't seen it happen recently, but I use IE, and last time the issue affected other browsers.

Send a e-mail to CR Guy so he can get one of the techs to look at it.


----------



## tbob32 (Mar 14, 2014)

Site seems to be stuck again. No change on the list of current active threads for two days.


----------



## magna42 (Mar 14, 2014)

It's been longer than 2 days, about a week is more like it.

I believe all the bug haven't been work out the sites' latest update/upgrade


----------

